# Steer by wire and regenerative steering



## goglahey (Jul 8, 2009)

probuild521 said:


> seems like
> A) with the added resistance regen causes it would be impossible to steer
> B)cost way more and more likely lose power due to adding another motor into the mix


 
A) It would have to be controlled regen, so that you could control the tire rotation speed. I know there is no controller for this at the moment, but it must be possible to make it so it its not just an on/off application.
B) If i wantet powersteering then the powerconsumtion would be the same. The reson for having SBW is design in my case. Also if it is the same motor used for steering as for pulling no ekstra motor is needed. (If it can be done in that way)


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have not heard of this ever being implemented in a DIY conversion. I think it would just be too complicated for most.

If you were wanting to try it, I think you'd want to go with an already AWD vehicle that has built in traction control, as it already handles adjusting power to each wheel. Where the power comes from shouldn't be an issue, so long as you can trick the pcm into working.


----------



## goglahey (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes well, i myself have been in drought about the regen steering. 
It may have been a brain fart 
To increase the rotation speed just stop the motor, and the friction will steer the wheel, it would be so little friction to add to make corners that it would probably cost more, just to reverse the process. 

About SBW i still think its a god idear, if it could be done in a way so you dont lose power.

Maybe FWD with one motor on each wheel and they controle the steering/driving.
​


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

sounds like a cool idea. Very clever. But definitely tough to implement compared to the average ev drivetrain. And little would be gained by the steering regen. But a very cool idea nonetheless. Outside the box thinking.


----------



## MJ Monterey (Aug 20, 2009)

I am a mechanical type person buy nature so SBW scares the crap out of me. I do not trust computers to generate and interpret the data correctly every single time. I would hate to be either in a car or near a car that receives an erroneous signal and actuates full turn at even neighborhood speeds. 

I believe we have regulations here in the states that requires a mechanical connection between steering wheel and road wheel. We are concerned that power assist may fail.


----------



## goglahey (Jul 8, 2009)

MJ Monterey said:


> I am a mechanical type person buy nature so SBW scares the crap out of me. I do not trust computers to generate and interpret the data correctly every single time. I would hate to be either in a car or near a car that receives an erroneous signal and actuates full turn at even neighborhood speeds.
> 
> I believe we have regulations here in the states that requires a mechanical connection between steering wheel and road wheel. We are concerned that power assist may fail.


I know what you are saying, i come from prostreet dragracing where 170mph down the strip, and i would not trust SBW by an inch, but my one of my buddy’s is a commercial airplane mechanic and they have allot of SBW applications on large jumbo jets, so the technique has been proven safe


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

On an aeroplane there would be lots of fail safes and back up computers and there would also be a little more air space around for 'processor time' along with the gentler reactions.

I personally wouldn't be happy with any sort of SBW on a crowded street especially if it isn't backed up by a lot of R&D.

I remember seeing footage of the self driving Mercedes impress the journos until it drove into a wall at a road junction. I think there is a way to go yet before it is reliable enough.


----------

